# Branson in November



## jjluhman (Jul 30, 2010)

I just booked the first week of November for my parents, as a gift for my mother's 60th birthday, at Marriott's Willow Ridge.

 I want to compile a list of things to do and places to get discounts and coupons.  

What should they not miss in November?  

I have read good things about the Marriott property, has anyone stayed there recently?? 

Thanks,
Jennifer


----------



## ace2000 (Jul 30, 2010)

Search the US - Central for the deals. There have been several postings over the last few months. 

What do you all like to do - outdoor stuff, indoor stuff, shopping, shows, etc.?

If everyone can get around ok, then you'll definitely want to plan on Silver Dollar City... which will have their Christmas stuff (a lot!) out.


----------



## jjluhman (Jul 30, 2010)

I (my family) am not going, just my parents.  They are in great shape and get around fine, they are just not really the outdoors type (other than Dad playing golf).  

Mom went there on a bus trip with a friend last year and has been talking about going back so I booked it as a surprise.  I am trying to help Dad with things to do while there. 

I will tell Dad about Silver Dollar City, Mom will LOVE all of the Christmas stuff!

I saw some of the posts about discounts and will pass that information along to him. 

Thank you!


----------



## KevJan (Jul 30, 2010)

Branson turns to Christmas beginning the first of November. On the first Saturday morning in November there is a big parade that kicks off the season. Last year Andy Williams, Jimmy Osmond and Debby Boone were honored. There were several stages set up along the parade route where the stars would stop, get on the stage, perform, and then get back on their float or whatever, and continue on the parade. It was a real highlight of our trip last year. There are special shows for the Christmas season all over town. 

As has been mentioned, Silver Dollar City is a must. They do a performance of "A Christmas Carol" that is the best I've ever seen. There are 2 days for the price of 1 discounts to Silver Dollar City all over town, no need to get it in advance. 

The production of Noah in the Sight and Sound Theater puts on a great show of "The Miracle of Christmas" using live animals. Stopping in to just look at the lobby is an experience. For that matter, all the lobbies are pretty good.

We really enjoyed the Christmas show at the Dixie Stampede. The food was the same but the show wasn't.

There are several places to drive through in the evening that have decorated with Christmas lights too. Branson Landing and the light show are fantastic. Don't forget about shopping in the older part of town and getting "a foot of chocolate".

I fell so in love with Branson during the Christmas season that I've got timeshare lodging for 12 set up for this next year. My husband got his fill last year so this year it's going to be "girls only". I'm getting so excited, I can hardly wait to go!


----------



## libraria99 (Jul 30, 2010)

I always recommend that the Shoji Tabuchi show is a must see.  His Christmas show is awesome!

My new absolutely favorite show is SIX.  I cannot describe how awesome these six brothers are as they have no band, just their voices.

Even if you don't buy tickets from them, you can go to www.reservebranson.com and put in your dates of travel to get a list of shows and times.


----------



## weezie (Jul 30, 2010)

Plenty of Shows to see and all types. Silver Dollar City is great but lots of walking. Loved the Showboat and dinner.  If they drive  get them a map and study it so they will know the back roads to get around.  The Show SIX is the best


----------



## KevJan (Jul 30, 2010)

I agree that "SIX" is a must see.


----------



## Charlie D. (Jul 31, 2010)

I agree with "SIX" being one of the best in Branson. Year before last we went to 3 performances. 

Charlie D.


----------



## libraria99 (Jul 31, 2010)

SIX voucher for two tickets $48 at http://www.ktlo.com/branson.html


----------



## tchr54 (Aug 2, 2010)

JJ,
I agree with other posters about SIX being great, but I would also like to add Pierce Arrow- lots of comedy and good music.  We just got back from Branson a couple of weeks ago.  We went on the Showboat Branson Belle and also saw Tony Roi.  I would also recommend these shows too.  Hope this helps 
Ed and Kay
Clinton, Mo


----------



## KevJan (Oct 6, 2010)

Be sure to let us know about your trip and what you shows you enjoyed.


----------



## wandering gnome (Oct 7, 2010)

you have a private message!


----------



## jjluhman (Oct 13, 2010)

I will post when my parents return from the trip.  This week was a gift to my mother, and I am not going.

I will actually be spending the same week at the Hyatt Coconut Plantation in Florida with my husband and daughter.  When it starts to get cold in Maryland we like to travel south!


----------



## KevJan (Oct 13, 2010)

Has anyone had experience using "Mr. Nice Guy" for tickets in Branson? If so, how was it, did they deliver what was agreed upon? I'm ready to book with them since they're willing to match any prices I've been able to find plus it sounds like it would eliminate the hassle of having to go to the box offices to redeem vouchers for actual tickets. Anyone have suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 19, 2010)

KevJan said:


> Branson turns to Christmas beginning the first of November. On the first Saturday morning in November there is a big parade that kicks off the season. QUOTE]
> 
> Do you know what time that parade usually begins?


----------



## KevJan (Oct 21, 2010)

It seems like it started around 9 AM. The best place to see it is at the intersection southwest from the Titanic museum. The stage is just to the west of the museum and you get a great view. Just pick a place on the grass and hope noone gets in front of you. I'd go early. Last year we watched in our shirtsleeves and even got too warm. Hope you enjoy it as much as I did. This year we aren't going until December and hope to catch the "Adoration Parade" that is in the evening with lights. Has anyone seen it?


----------



## opharbour (Dec 16, 2010)

We're looking at Branson for November 2011...Should we do Marriott's Willow Ridge or The Lodges at Timber Ridge Welks Resort?  My wife and I are travelling with our two DDs 10 and 12 and my MIL.  The Indoor Splash-A-Torium at The Lodges looks intriguing for the kids from the photo...  TIA.


----------



## KevJan (Dec 16, 2010)

Wondering where you saw pictures of an *indoor splashatorium?*All I've seen are outdoors and wouldn't want to use it in November even if it were functioning.


----------



## opharbour (Dec 16, 2010)

KevJan said:


> Wondering where you saw pictures of an *indoor splashatorium?*All I've seen are outdoors and wouldn't want to use it in November even if it were functioning.



http://www.welkresortbranson.com//default.asp?idno=15691


----------



## KevJan (Dec 17, 2010)

We were just there 2 weeks ago and the Splashatorium Splashpad is outdoors. The water slide is indoors and the pool is half indoors and half outdoors. There was a cover on the outdoor half and no water running for the Splashatorium Splashpads. Looked like a great place for kids in the warmer months.


----------

